# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  menu contextuel sur click droit

## fouxy

bonjour,

je cherche  faire un menu contextuel  partir du click droit de la souris, dans le but d'insrer ou de supprimer une ligne dans un JTable.



```

```


evidemment ce code n'affiche rien.
en fait je cherche comment procder, quels outils utiliser,...

merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## the-gtm

Il faut utiliser un JPopupMenu, regarde la doc sur cette classe

----------


## puybaret

Appelle setComponentPopupMenu sur ton tableau en lui passant une instance de JPopupMenu

----------


## fouxy

parfait
j ai juste prefer utiliser :
myPopup.show(myComponant, e.getX(), e.getY()) ;
car autrement  la premiere execution, il me placait ma popup en haut  gauche

merci  vous

----------


## Claythest

Si tu veux toujours rester "portable" et conserver le comportement par dfaut pour tous les systmes d'exploitation, il ne faut pas procder ainsi...

En effet, pour Windows, un popup s'affiche sur un clic droit... mais pas sur Mac, qui ne possde pas de clic droit !!!  ::): 

Donc si tu veux que les utilisateurs Mac puissent eux aussi utiliser ton programme, il te faut crire cette mthode ainsi :



```

```

... et appeler cette mthode sur les vnements souris mousePressed(pour Mac, mais pour lequel isPopupTrigger est faux sous windows) et mouseReleased (pour windows).



```

```

Source :
How to use Menus

----------


## fouxy

il faut penser aux gens qui n'ont pas de mageur  ::lol::  
merci

----------


## tarekphp

bonjour 
j'essaye de faire le meme truc avec des popup mais sous eclipse c impossible 
il ne reconnait pas le getYOnScreen() ainsi que getXOnScreen()

merci

----------


## tarekphp

c bon avec ca a marche
car j'ai une jliste
pm.show(jList1, e.getX(), e.getY());


merci  :;):

----------

